# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Ajuda

## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos

Preciso de toda a ajuda que me possam dar...afim de poder colocar vídios do meu àqua.
O meu obrigado pela vossa disponibilidade.
Um abraço a todos 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Jorge,

Mandei mp.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Jorge,

Tendo os ficheiros dos vídeos no disco do PC, há um software Windows Movie Maker que vem com o Windows, que permite importar os vídeos e fazer a edição de um filme ao nosso gosto. Depois o programa gera um ficheiro vídeo com a qualidade que definirmos, nomeadamente em relação à compressão e à resolução do mesmo. De seguida faz-se o envio do ficheiro para alojar num site (reefforum, vimeo, etc.)

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Tendo os ficheiros dos vídeos no disco do PC, há um software Windows Movie Maker que vem com o Windows, que permite importar os vídeos e fazer a edição de um filme ao nosso gosto. Depois o programa gera um ficheiro vídeo com a qualidade que definirmos, nomeadamente em relação à compressão e à resolução do mesmo. De seguida faz-se o envio do ficheiro para alojar num site (reefforum, vimeo, etc.)



Olá Raul

Obrigado pela tua disponibilidade...mas tambem com ajuda de um elemento do forum...já consegui o que queria.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

